# Can We Borrow Roy From You?



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello all,

I just ordered my CWC G-10 from Roy. He is a pleasure to deal with. I'm still floored by the RLT-5 I bought from him a few weeks ago. Can't wait to get the CWC, my wife bought it for me for my Birthday, she's a keeper and so is every watch I'll buy from Roy in the future.

The thing I like about Roy is that he is so accessable. I've done business with alot of intenet companies and most of them lack in the area of customer service. Customer service is Roys strength (in addition to a great product).

All of this got me to thinking (everything makes me think). It's not fair that you guys on the other side of the pond (England) have the best watchmaker, the best stereo equipment manufacturers, the best tailors.... you get the point. To make things fair, I propose that you trade Roy to the U.S. We could give you several actors, a few musicians (on second thought we won't do that to you we'll keep our lousy musicians), we'll throw in a couple of U.S. car manufacturer's and at least 10 of our watchmaker's i.e. Hamilton, Gruen, Waltham, Elgin etc. (although most of them died years ago). We'll also send you a business to be named later. Sound like a deal???

I guess what I am babbling about is that you guys have a jewell of a watchmaker. Don't do like we do it here in the U.S., a great small start-up company opens and people don't support it so it closes down. For example, I collect LP's of all music genre's. We have one store in the entire city of half a million who specializes in LP's only. Every week I dread going to the shop because I'm afraid I'll find a "closed" sign on his door. It's the greatest music store in town, it's been featured in our local newspaper and a national magazine, but the owner sometimes struggles to keep the doors open due to to slow sales.

Fortunately it appears that Roy has a legion of people like me who have become addicted to RLT (it's better than LSD I'm told). I'll leave my offer on the table. We could find Roy a nice place near the beach and we'll even let him reduce his hours so that he can learn to surf, play tennis or golf.

I guess my title is misleading, we don't want to "borrow" Roy from you, the word "borrow" implies that we are going to give him back. Of course we have no intention to give him back once he moves here.......

Regards

Michael


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

m58dh said:


> she's a keeper and so is every watch I'll buy from Roy in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post, Michael.









But you can keep your car manufacturers as well









I would never be brave enough to say I'll keep every watch I ever buy from Roy









But I would swop him for a couple of cans of Hot Honeys from here. Love these nuts.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Err so in a strict legal sense your actual 'intention is to permanently deprive' ????











































































The CWC's are great little watches...

















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like we may have to arrange a body guard of Roys Loyal Troopers to

protect him from being kidnapped by those damn colonials,get your Redcoats and

muskets ready boys here we go again























seriuosly your right Roy is a diamond geezer







but NO! you can`t have

him


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

You know I never thought of it that way. We'd be robbing hundreds of people of their source of joy..... But the offers still on the table!

I'm 100% sure I'll never sale one of the watches I buy from Roy because I'm real good at holding on to watches. I still have the Timex that I recieved for my tenth birthday (I'll be 47 next Tuesday). I'd say that qualifies me as a watch horder! I'm nearing fifty watches and counting!!! I have a few watches that I'd like to sale but I either change my mind or never get around to doing it.

If we are able to entice Roy to come, it would be the biggest story since we stole the Beatles and the Stones from you, unfortunately, we don't have the Ed Sullivan show for him to appear on, but maybe we could get him on Leno or Letterman!

Michael


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Michael I staying here but thank you very much for your kind words, much apprieciated.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy I understand you're not at liberty to state your desire to come here. I'm sure the scenario goes something like this:

"What do you want me to do?" Roy asks as he sits handcuffed to a table. "Type exactly what I tell you too, make it sound sincere", says K.I.T.T.

Type the following; "Sorry Michael I staying here but thank you very much for your kind words, much apprieciated, " He demands. "How can I type it when I'm cuffed to the table?" Roy questions.

"Type it with your free hand" says SilverHawk, "don't change a word of it" he adds.

"Can I at least go to the laboratory first?" Questions Roy. "Only if you can drag the table with you" K.I.T.T. says, "we're not letting you out of our sight until this whole trade Roy to America crap blows over!

Michael


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy the CIA have got your house bugged







we really need to send the guys to "Protect" you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

